# molar pregnancy?



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

hi everyone, you've been such a comfort to me throughout my struggles with this whole crazy thing. i'm wondering if anyone out there had a molar pregnancy? i ask because i've had mucousy bleeding, high hcg levels, and small early sacs showing up on the ultrasounds. my hcg levels were up to 1600 when i should have been only barely 4 wks gestation (on a 40 wk calendar). i guess that's high, and putting that with a sac that seemed too small for the hcg levels, and the bleeding ... the doc says there's a cause for concern ... in my own research i came across molar pregnancies. the weird thing is, it's soooo early! can they really tell? would they see a molar pg this early? i'm so confused. my husband is no help, i guess this is how he's dealing with uncertainty, but he's basically saying "if you're positive, everythingn will go fine". which seems like a lot of emphasis on me... you know? i feel more that i need to remain posiitve for my 2 yo, and that if we lose this pgcy, it will be genetic and out of our hands...

ugh, sorry to drone on. anyone been thru something like this?
j


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

I don't really have much advice, but I wanted to say I'm sorry for what you're going through. It is so hard not knowing what is going on. The good thing is that the doctors are looking into this early (they should be able to figure it out soon) so that it doesn't get out of hand. If it is a molar pregnancy, the sooner you know the better. Apparently they are very hard to diagnose just by ultrasound. I'm guessing they will have to watch things closely and decide what to do, or maybe your body will take care of things on its own. I had a scare with molar pregnancy at a much later stage - it turned out it was a blighted ovum (sac measuring 9 weeks) that was not passing on its own, but the ultrasound at 19 weeks showed weird stuff that looked like it was possibly molar. (Ultrasound images can't always distinguish between molar pregnancies and blighted ovum.) So I had to have a D&C to take care of things and to evaluate the tissue.

Anyway, it is super frustrating waiting and not knowing what to do, but hang in there. I'm sorry you don't feel like your husband is helping. I know the feeling. It's not that he doesn't want to, but he probably doesn't know how to help. I hope you can find a way to talk heart to heart and tell him what you need from him. This was _very_ hard for me to do when I was hurting so much, but it was the only way to teach him how to help me. Each time we really talked, it helped me so so much. A lot of times I just needed hugs, and more hugs. So try to stay as connected as you can during this difficult time, even if it takes multiply tries on your part.

Hugs to you! Hang in there. I'll be sending good thoughts your way.

-Kati


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

Waiting is so hard! I will be thinking of you, hoping things improve!!!!


----------



## runnerbrit (May 24, 2006)

I have been there. I was diagnosed with a complete molar pregnancy at 13 weeks. I had been very, very sick. When my D&C was performed hy HCG levels were at almost 1 million. I was treated by a gynocological oncologist. He was a blessing walking me through every step. He said that it was a 90% chance that I would need chemo based on the size of my uterus, how far along i was, and my HCG levels. However, 6 weeks after my D&C I hit zero and have remained there for the last 6 months. That is the physical.

Emotionally it was devestating. I believed I was pregnant. It felt as though I lost a child even though there never was one. Everyone at my office thought I was pregnant because I had such severe morning sickness and I started "showing" so quickly so when I went back to work after it was difficult.

My husband was devestated. Not just by the loss of our "baby" but also because he thought he might lose me.

If you have any questions or you just need a shoulder to lean on I am there...

Remember it is not your fault. There is nothing you could have done to cause this or to prevent it.


----------

